# Want to buy a new case.



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

hello everyone, I've had my case for a few years now and it has served me well but I would like to purchase a new one. One that looks pretty cool and has good airflow. I would rather not spent much more than 100USD for it but I will if I have to. 

Anyways any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

What kind of rig is going to be in this case. I mean if you can tell us what the case is to be used for (gaming, internet chat, server, etc.), that might help us to be able to guide you a little better. Some cases have better cooling than others, there are different sizes, etc., so any information about motherboard, cpu, dual video cards, that kind of information would really help.


----------



## Bronson7 (Jun 2, 2006)

For value, in my opinion, it's hard to beat CoolerMax.
Bronson7


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have to agree with Bronson7 that the Coolermaster cases are nice and a good value. The Antec cases as well are some of my favorites with different cases being more suitable, depending upon what you plan to use them for. Different models sometimes are best with certain usages. Also, what are you plans for a power supply, or do you have one you plan to put in the new case? That can also make a big difference in what you plan on doing and the advice that needs to be given.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I feel there are a few things to look for in a case. First being air flow. (Linterman actually started this suggestion) I suggest at least 240mm of fans in your case (not counting PSU fans or CPU fans). This means, 4 80mm, 1 120mm and 2 80mm, or 2 120mm case fans. This will make sure you have enough air through your case. Try to look for a case that can have front itake fans towards the bottom, and exhaust fans in the upper back (blowholes too are good).

Secondly, size. Make sure it fits your components. Obviously, if you have an ATX motherboard, you can't get a microATX case.

Lastly, looks. I suggest you get a case that looks good too! Get something you like, otherwise you'll be unhappy with it and want a new one in no time.

As others have said, both Coolermaster and Antec make great cases that fit these needs. There are plenty of other cases out there that are also great. (For my latest rig, I actually bought a $15 dollar case because it fit my needs... and some bandaids for all the sharp edges). Look around on Newegg for things you like, and we can help you make sure it is a good match for you. Personally, I feel that the more you pay, your generally just paying for ease of installation: cheap cases have sharp edges and you sometimes have to 'fight' with them to get your components in. As you get higher in price, they have made it easier to install stuff, and rounded out those sharpies . My recomendation is 50-100 dollars to avoid sharpness and get ease of installation.

Good luck!


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Okay great. 
And for the person who asked what rig I'm gonna be putting in it, it's :

AMD 64 3500+
DFI Lanparty SLI board
2 GIG Kingston PC3200 Ram
Sata2 320Gig HD and 120Gig IDE HD
Antec 550W PS
XFX 7800 GT. Hoping to get a second one to add one of these days...


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice rig there!

Just as long as you get at least 240mm of case fans, you'll be fine!

Also, just as a note, if you get another 7800, you'll probably need a new, bigger PSU.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I have an Antec Super lanboy at it is very silent ,great looks and cooling, has 2x120mm fans and can be purchased without the power supply.
I highly recommend this case


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah I would like to get another 7800 but I can't afford it right now. I am stuck between buying a new case or buying this new cpu newegg is having a sale on. It's a "back to school sale" on a amd 64 3800+ X2 for 150 bucks. That seems like a hell of a deal to me.

Oh and can you post a link to that case please?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

AMD actually recently drastically dropped their prices. 150 is about the going rate for an x2 3800, so it's not that great of a deal compared to current other venders (though still 10 bucks or so cheaper). It is a great deal if you compare it to the $300 price tag of before the price drops!


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

How much did you pay for your 4200+X2?

Oh and do you think I should be able to play Elder Scrolls IV : Oblivion on full settings with my rig?

I am running it on "ultra settings" with 1280 by 1024 with no aa or af. And it still lags a bit.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I had a combo with my motherboard: paid 260 for the total and shipping. I think it was about 180ish for the processor alone, and about 65ish for the motherboard.

All I know about Oblivion is that it's considered one of the most graphic and CPU intensive games out right now. I don't acutally know about what settings you could play on, but I think it's a multi-threaded game. Either of your suggested upgrades would allow it to run better, though I think the generall consensus is to get atleast the 4200+ as the extra 200Mhz is worth it for the small amount of extra money (unless you plan to OC).


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

So yeah I put the side back on and now it idles at 64C  

What do you think about this case? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146018


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks like a good case. Should certainly help your cooling needs! If you like the way it looks, go for it!


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Animosity said:


> Oh and do you think I should be able to play Elder Scrolls IV : Oblivion on full settings with my rig?


 I hate to say it, but I don't think anyone will be playing Oblivion at max settings for a while. Tomshardware wrote an article, Can Your Rig Run Oblivion, where they tested the leading graphics cards, cpu's, etc, and decided that there isn't any system today that can run Oblivion at max settings.

The X2 3800+ is selling for about $150, and the 4200+ is selling for about $185. While the 4200+ has the 200Mhz increase, and costs realitively little more, the 3800+ has exelent overclocking capibilites, (so does the 4200+, for that matter) if you wanted to OC and save some money. That's what I plan on doing, I've read articles where it was successfully OCed to 2.6GHz on air. Have fun!


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Just stumbled onto something this evening - Antec B stock 

http://www.antec.com/us/pro_b_stock.php

If the case has to be perfect then you might not want to take the risk. You can get a P180 for $105 incl. shipping. Apparently the P180 doesn't come with a PSU?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Bartender found one hellva deal there in my book!!!!!!!! I dont enter my rigs in beauty contests >>>> what a great oppurtunity to get a high dollar product very reasonably!


thanks for sharing !


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Woohoo, just called the lobby for my apartment complex and looks like my new case came in... won't be able to pick it up for another hour being as I'm still at work.

Quick question though : The case seems to have a temperature monitor on it. Where on the motherboard do those wires connect to? I never had to do it before with my current case.

I have a DFI Lanparty SLI NF2 board.. dunno the exact model number... don't know it that matters or not.


----------



## TechDragon (Aug 21, 2006)

kodi said:


> I have an Antec Super lanboy at it is very silent ,great looks and cooling, has 2x120mm fans and can be purchased without the power supply.
> I highly recommend this case


I also have this case, it is available at Fry's electonics AND their online store (www.outpost.com) for $84.95. It comes with 2 Case fans that provide excellent cooling (It keeps my system (P4/3.0GHZ/800FSB, 2GB/677 RAM, Radeon X1300 PCIe Video card) running at 19-20 degrees. It supports up to standard ATX Motherboards, and has 3 external CD Bays and 2 external FDD bays, as well as 5 or 6 HDD bays. It runs cool and quiet and is one of the best low-cost cases I've ever seen.
I would definitely recommend this case.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

this is my favorite case ive seen so far, I plan on picking it up once im done college http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/Products.aspx?pid=1148


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Anandtech just reviewed 3 Thermaltake towers - I think the Aquila is very distinctive & classy-looking. They thought it worked well too.

http://www.anandtech.com/casecooling/showdoc.aspx?i=2815&p=1


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

The temp sensors are usually just little wires with probes at the end. You stick 'em anywhere in the case...


----------

